# new elmar sundance owner



## mwshep (Jan 13, 2014)

My name is Matthew,and I just aquired this elmar 20 sundance Iknow nothing about them.It looks like a nice boat.It is in need of a rudder,sails and some rigging,I am seeking help with repacement parts.


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

Matt,
Welcome to the asylum. I know nothing about your boat but most boats with a brand name have a following hence a forum. The Elmar was a short lived Florida company as I recall, mid 90's. You may need to get crafty, but that's half the fun. Sails can be made based on rigging measurements. Go to Sailrite.com for what you need. The rigging you can pull off and take to a rigging shop or mailorder. The rudder can probably be crafted from marine ply. Plenty of post on all that here. Just do a search.

Don


----------



## SABALMINOR (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi Matt,

I own s/v Starsong, an El Mar Boat Company Sundance 20. Sailnet says I have to have 10 posts to be able to include links in a post. This reply is my 10th post, so as soon as I send this, I'll try to reply again with a message that includes Sundance 20 links - we'll see if that works.

*AJ*


----------



## SABALMINOR (Aug 19, 2008)

Ok ... Let's see if this works now that I have 10 posts ....

Hi Matthew,

I own s/v Starsong, an El Mar Boat Company Sundance 20, hull number 21 (manufactured in 1973). I have had direct contact with only a few owners and like you, could not find much Internet information about the company or our boats. I have posted a YouTube video and created an El Mar Boat Company Sailboats Facebook Group in hopes of locating more Sundance Sailboat enthusiasts.

So, check out my YouTube video;






And the Facebook Group for Sundance Sailboats;

https://www.facebook.com/groups/696439123728150/

Hope this helps! Shoot me a message and I'll try to help you with the info you need (my boat has had at least 3 owners, but looks original for the most part - so maybe measurements/accessories would be as from the El Mar factory).

AJ


----------

